#  Chat Ecke >   Lebt ihr alle noch? #2 >

## StarBuG

Huhu 
Seit vorgestern wurde so gut wie nix geschrieben.
Lebt ihr alle noch, oder stimmt was mit dem Forum nicht?
Gibt es vielleicht Probleme mit der neuen Forumversion, die ich aufgespielt habe, oder genießt ihr alle nur das herliche Regenwetter-Wochenende? 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Micha! 
Habe ich auch schon bemerkt! Aber nicht erst jetzt und heute!
Logischerweise sind die Wochenenden wohl der Familie vorbehalten. Das heißt: Man hat zwar Zeit (weil eventuell nicht arbeiten!?) Aber da fährt man mit der eigenen Familie weg, einfach so oder zu Verwandten oder Bekannten! 
Außerdem ist immer noch Ferienzeit! 
Werden schon alle wieder eintrudeln!  :howareyou_4_cut:  Also halten wir die Stellung!

----------


## Monsti

Hi Micha, 
hatte auch schon das Gefühl, dass ich Monologe halte.  :Grin:  Technisch läuft aber alles super, daran kann's nicht liegen. 
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

@StarBaG 
he ist mir auch schon aufgefallen und Mädels und die Jungs sind vielleicht noch schockiert das Patientenfragen.net leider nur 3ter wurde (Trotzdem ein Spitzenplatz zum 2ten fehlten nur 3 Stimmen und zum ersten war es auch nicht weit) oder weil ich im Urlaub bin und meinen Senf nicht überall dazugeb.  :im_yours_ribbon_cut: :  :angry_shut_up:   :congratulations_2b_cut: cut:  :devil_3:   :a_01angel_1:   :angry_slap_1:   :night_candle:   :Ich sag kein Wort:   :Verletzt:   :Schnarch:  
Na ja ich muß halt auch mal in Urlaub, aber keine Angst oder wie es so schön heißt bem *Rosaroten Panter*:
"Heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder keine Frage!" 
Und jetzt schreibt schreibt schreibt ich will doch nach meinem Urlaub auch was nachhollen müßen können. 
Das hab ich jetzt davon das ich auf den gepackten Koffern sitz und noch Zeit bis zur Abfahrt hab, 
Bis bald Euer
Obelix1962

----------


## StarBuG

Fahr vorsichtig, und erhol dich gut. 
Damit du nach deinem Urlaub mit neuer Energie wieder am Forumleben teilnehmen kannst. 
W&#252;nsche dir einen sch&#246;nen Urlaub 
Gru&#223; 
Michael

----------


## Obelix1962

@StarBaG 
schneller wie 100 geht eh nicht Anhängerkupplung schleift am Boden, total Überladen und zudem bin ich keine Eule. 
Suche trotzdem im Norden ne Kiste(PC) die Netztauglich ist und schau mal kurz reinn wenn es möglich ist 
TSCHÜÜÜÜÜÜÜS
Obelix1962

----------


## Sascha

'sch lebe auch noch  :Grin: 
Ich war über's Wochenende zusammen mit meiner Freundin in Freiburg, Thomas Gottschalk hatte dort eine Show "Drei Länder Check - Revanche" deswegen stand wohl mein letzter Login auf Freitag 15uhr ... oder so  :Zwinker: 
Die Show war so ... mittelmässig :P hat insgesamt 6 Stunden gedauert und das deutsche Publikum hatte im Gegensatz zu Österreich und der Schweiz keinen Annimateur !
... Hat das vielleicht jemand gesehen ?  :Smiley: 
Ich war auch zu sehen  :Zwinker:  wieich gegääääääht habe :P 
Gruß Sascha

----------


## Claus

Ich war in Düsseldorf, 60 Jahre NRW feiern.  :Zwinker:  Es war sehr imposant!  :Smiley:  
Grüße
Claus

----------


## quaks

Leb auch noch 
war bei meiner Family - Geburtstagsfete meines großen Bruders feiern  :Grin: 
*hicks* 
vg sandra

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo! 
Ich bin auch noch da, aber kämpf grad gegen ne Grippe oder sowas und bin nach der Arbeit lieber am Ausruhen wie am PC. 
Sorry, ich gelobe Besserung!  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## StarBuG

Na dann wünsch ich dir gute Besserung  :Smiley:

----------


## Monsti

Hi Julia, 
wünsche Dir auch: 
[img width=400 height=250]http://www.paracelsus-kliniken.de/httpd/img/gk/gute_besserung_big.jpg[/img] 
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## Leonessa

Hui, bei so schönen Bildern kannman ja nur wieder fitt werden!
Danke!  :foreveryours_cut:   :jumps_1:

----------


## Obelix1962

@alle 
Hallihallo da is er wieder der grauen des Netze's,  :a_hit:   :a_01angel_1:   :a_hit: 
der den es aus dem Norden wieder in den Süden getrieben hat. 
Oder soll man sagen der Regen folgt ihm wohin er auch geht  :glasses_hand:  
Na ja Hallo Zusammen und wie gewohnt  :howareyou_4_cut:   :howareyou_4_cut:   :howareyou_4_cut:   :howareyou_4_cut:   :howareyou_4_cut:   :howareyou_4_cut:   :howareyou_4_cut:   
Grüßle aus Baden Württemberg's Größtem Dorf
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Obelix! 
Na, war es denn schön im Norden? 
Regen? Was für Regen? Bei uns ist strahlendblauer Himmel, die Sonne scheint und die Vögel zwitschern. Fast wie Sommer, leider nur 20 Grad!  
Schöne Grüße aus NRW, Andrea*

----------


## Ulrike

Hallöchen!  :nice_day_cut:  
Ich lebe auch noch, allerdings bin ich oft froh, wenn ich von Krankheiten nix höre und sehe (und vor allem nichts fühle  :zd_help_4_movebig_cut: ut: ). 
Liebe Grüße
von
Ulrike

----------


## Obelix1962

@Angi1001 
nachdem ich der Nordsee den Rücken gekehrt hatte (na ja ein paar sonnige Tage mit kräftigem Wind waren auch dabei) hab ich mir den Sommer noch am Bodensee die letzten Tage geholt. 
Da war es zumindest mal wärmer wie zwischen 20-25° an der Nordsee und der Körper brauch nun mal etwas Sonne  :glasses_hand:   :glasses_hand:   :glasses_hand: ! 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

Hi Obelix! 
Der Sommer ist auch ins Rheinland zurückgekehrt! 
Na, schauen wir mal, wie lange noch.... Am Wochenende soll es bei uns wieder kälter und nasser werden!  :t_thumbdown:  
So, nun werde ich mich auf meinen Balkon setzen und die Sonne genießen!  :glasses_hand:  
Ich lasse mich später hier nochmal blicken, viele Grüße, Andrea  :Rauchen:

----------


## StarBuG

Heute Morgen hat es mich schon leicht gefröstelt. 
Aber am Tag ist es, zumindest in der Sonne, sehr gut auszuhalten  :Grin:

----------


## Küken

Bei uns ist immer noch strahlend blauer Himmel und mindestens 25 Grad. 
Genieß jede Vorlesungspause und bin auch im Krankenhaus viel draußen unterwegs sofern das die Patienten zulassen. 
Ich hätte gern noch das Wochenende so schönes Wetter aber die Wetterfee meint es glaub ich nicht unbedingt gut mit uns..  
Lg Küken

----------


## Obelix1962

@alle  :feather:  
Hallo ist im Forum überhaupt noch jemand da,  :j_sad: 
seit Tagen sind kaum Beiträge von Euch gekommen!  :drawing_heart:   :i_miss_you_cut:   :kick:   :b_shake:  
Hab schon Angst das Forum stirbt  :zombi_grave:  langsam aus! 
Oder ist nach den Sommerferien der Stress  :Verzweiflung:   :t_thumbdown:   :get_lost_cut:  zwischenzeitlich so groß 
geworden das man keine Zeit mehr findet mal eben vorbeizuschauen! 
Grüßle und meldet Euch  :writing_love:   :drawing_heart:   :c_love_puter4:  mal wieder Euer
Obelix1962

----------


## Teetante

Ist mir seit gestern auch aufgefallen, daß kaum einer was schreibt....  :b_shake:  
Wahrscheinlich habt Ihr alle gut zu tun und seid fleißig am Geld verdienen! Habt Ihr es gut....!! 
*neidischindierundeguck* 
Na, ich schaue heute abend nochmal vorbei, vielleicht gibt es ja dann doch wieder was zu lesen hier!  
Viele liebe und sonnige Grüße aus'm Rheinland!  
Andrea  :jumps_rope:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Andrea, 
bei mir liegt's daran, dass ich die derzeitigen Threads einfach megalangweilig finde. Zu den interessanteren Themen hatte ich meinen Senf dazugegeben. Jetzt blätter' ich bloß noch *gääääähn*. 
Ich glaube, es wäre jetzt nötig, diesem Forum ein gewisses Profil zu verabreichen. Ein Forum wie dieses halte ich eigentlich für sehr wichtig. Hier tummeln sich Medizinstudenten, Ärzte (?), angehende/ausgebildete Pflegekräfte und Patienten und unterhalten sich auf gleichberechtigter Ebene. Deshalb ist für mich dieses Forum wichtig. Es möge bitte nicht einschlafen! 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Ulrike

Grüß Euch! 
Ich denke mal, von Krankheiten alleine kann ein Board nicht leben.  :Zwinker: 
Die meisten von uns haben eine chronische Krankheit am Hals, darüber wollen aber die wenigsten jeden Tag reden. Und wenn doch, tun sie es an den spezifischen Boards (MS-Boards, Parkinson-Boards, Stoma-Boards etc.) 
Fürs Patienten-Board fehlt wirklich ein Konzept. Hab' leider auch keines zum Aus-dem-Ärmel-schütteln.  :ka_chewingum:  
Liebe Grüße,
Ulrike 
PS: Die Ösis könnten ja über die drohende Nationalratswahl debattieren, wie wär's?  :outside_3_cut:   :wee_hee_cut:

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Monsti und Ulrike und alle anderen natürlich auch! 
Stimmt, die Diskussionen sind etwas eingeschlafen.... Ich blätter hier auch nur morgens einmal quer durch und muß feststellen, daß es nichts Neues gibt. Dabei finde ich dieses Forum echt gut und nette Leute, die alle irgendwas oder irgendwie mit Krankheiten zu tun haben, habe ich hier auch gefunden.  
Ein Profil? Was meinst Du genau, Monsti?  
Vielleicht sollten wir einen neuen Thread aufmachen mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen bzw. Erweiterungen des Forums, da könnte dann jeder was reinschreiben und unser lieber StarBug könnte das dann vielleicht umsetzen! Allerdings habe ich auch noch keine so wirklich zündenden Erweiterungsideen! Aber, wie Ihr wißt, bin ich den ganzen lieben langen Tag zuhause und ich könnte ja morgen beim Bügeln (BÄÄÄÄÄH, hasse es!) mir mal ein paar Gedanken machen.... Vielleicht fällt mir oder uns ja was ein!  
Es wäre auf jeden Fall äußerst bedauernswert, wenn dieses Forum austerben würde! 
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Oh, Ulrike, mei Gott, bloß nit!!!  :Patsch:  
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Andrea, 
mit "Profil" meine ich eine klare Handschrift, eine bestimmte Richtung, die mir derzeit im Forum echt fehlt. Es liegt an Michael, den einzuschlagenden Weg zu definieren. Wir können nur unterstützen bzw. Vorschläge machen. So, wie es jetzt läuft, wird dieses Forum leider genauso einschlafen wie viele andere. Wäre echt schade. 
Die meisten von uns sind Patient(innen) und in einschlägigen Fachforen engagiert. Was also unsere spezifischen Probleme betrifft, sind wir auch ohne dieses Forum versorgt. Was (auch mir) bisher fehlt, ist ein fachübergreifendes Portal. Dieses könnte ein solches sein. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

Sag ich doch Plätzchenrezepte.... 
aber nicht hier ! 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo ihr lieben, 
also ich fände es auch äußerst schade wenn dieses forum einschlafen würde,
denn ich bin auf dem weg etwas zu verfassen was die behandlung von patienten/innen in den krankenhäusern betrifft, was die schmerztherapie oder weiter zu führende schmerztherapie in kh´s betrifft, außerdem bin ich am überlegen (habe schon ein grobes konzept) wie man sich als patient/inn gegen schnell verurteilung und abschieben auf die psychoschiene wehren kann und dies dann an gegeben stellen versenden möchte.
ich möchte natrülich auch gerne die meinung von ärzten und angehenden ärzten hier im forum wissen, genauso wie vom pflegepersonal. 
natürlich ist das nicht einfach, und die letzten tage hat mich ein sehr heftiger RLS schub ausser gefecht gesetzt, aber ich bin drann und werde nicht aufgeben, sicher ich weiß nicht ob ich wirklich etwas bewirken kann und werde aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt, ich wäre euch für eure mithilfe sehr dankbar, in welcher weise diese hilfe aussehen sollte werde ich noch in einem gesonderten thread sagen. 
nur heute nicht mehr, denn ich bin total fertig und muss erstmal wieder etwas schlafen. 
also, leute alle ran an die tasten und schreiben
damit das forum nicht einschläft!! 
ganz lieben gruß
bis bald
dat
elke

----------


## Teetante

*Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben! 
Klar steht und fällt das Forum mit seinem Admin, sprich Michael, nur ist der ja im Moment gut beschäftigt mit seiner Famulatur. Der rote Faden fehlt halt hier ein wenig, wobei wir ja auch schon recht gute Diskussionen hatten, aber eben nicht mehr haben! Schade! Ich bin z. B. in einem berufsspezifischen Forum, nicht in einem speziellen Krankheitsforum, weil ich - Gott sei Dank - nichts Ernstes/Chronisches habe. Also alles was rund um die Arzthelferin passiert, lese und diskutiere ich dort. 
Trotzdem sollten wir uns alle überlegen, wie wir das Forum am Leben erhalten und auch etwas dafür tun. Leider habe ich beim Bügeln noch keine zündende Idee gehabt, außer hier erstmal reinzuschauen. Ich habe aber noch einiges vor mir und bin noch etwas länger beschäftigt, vielleicht fällt mir was ein und dann werde ich es direkt hier posten! 
Stiefelchens Ansatz ist ja schon mal gut, aber halt noch zu unkonkret. Da werden wir aber sicherlich bald mehr von hören.  
Hoffen wir, daß der rote Faden sich findet! 
Viele liebe Grüße aus dem supersonnigen Leverkusen, Andrea*

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo andrea, 
danke für deine lieben worte, sicher ist mein ansatz noch zu unkonkret, ich
habe schon gewisse vorstellungen und auch schon wo ich ansetzen möchte,
und wie ich es anstellen möchte an die leute ranzukommen. 
ich verfolge ein konkretes ziel damit, und hoffe etwas damit bezwecken zu
können, ob dies natürlich sich so in die tat umsetzen läst und ob ich mit eurer
hilfe wirklich etwas bewegen kann weiß ich auch nicht, aber wer NIE wagt und
probiert der auch NIE gewinnt oder etwas bewegt. 
nun stellt sich für mich hier erstmal die frage: 
Wo schreibe ich mein vorläufiges konzept hin??
wo gehört es hin ?`
Wo lesen die meisten rein? 
hier wär ich schon für hilfe sehr dankbar 
lieben gruß
vielen dank
dat
stiefelchen

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo liebes Stiefelchen! 
Ich denke mal, daß Du Dein Konzept erstmal in die Rubrik "Schulmedizin" schreiben solltest. Denn damit hat es ja zu tun und ich glaube auch, da lesen viele mit.  
Eine eigene Rubrik nur rund um das Therma "Krankenhaus" oder auch "Patientenbetreuung" (im weitesten Sinne) gibt es ja noch nicht, vielleicht wäre das auch ein Ansatz für das Weiterbestehen des Forums?! Patientenbetreuung sowohl aus Sicht der Patienten als auch aus Sicht des Pflegepersonals im KH oder Arzthelferinnen in einer Praxis und natürlich auch aus Sicht der Ärzte. Da gäbe es sicherlich reichlich Diskussionsstoff! 
Bin schon sehr gespannt auf Dein Konzept!  
Erstmal viele liebe Grüße, Andrea  *

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Ihr Lieben! 
Seid Ihr alle in den Herbstferien (NRW hat schon wieder Ferien!) oder genießt Ihr einfach das Wochenende ohne viel zu tun?? 
Irgendwie schreibt kaum einer seit Freitag was, wollte nur mal hören, ob es Euch allen gut geht! 
Naja, warte ich mal ab, was der Sonntag so bringt, wir fahren gleich zum Tauchen und ich werde nachher hier nochmal reinschauen! 
Euch erstmal einen schönen Sonntag und viele sonnige Grüße aus Leverkusen,  
Teetante Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu und einen wunderschönen guten "Morgen" 8) 
Hab heute mal bis 11uhr ausgepennt.
6 Tagewochen schlauchen doch schon ganz schön. 
Jetzt erstmal meine 2te Tasse Kaffee holen und den Tag langsam anfangen lassen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Micha! 
Schlafmütze, aber es sei Dir gegönnt!  
Um 11 war ich schon ein paar Stunden auf und habe gerade den Tauchkram mit meinem Göga zusammengesucht. War wunderschön am See, total warm in der Sonne, hach, hatte was von Sommer. Bis alles an- und wieder ausgerödelt war und wir beim Dekobier saßen, war es dann auch schon früher Nachmittag. Lecker Salat gegessen und nun sind wir wieder zuhause. Lars räumt gerade das Auto aus und hängt den schwarzen Mann (für alle Nichttaucher: der Neoprenanzug!) im Keller auf und dann heißt es gleich nur noch: extrem couching und Fernseher an!  
Viele liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------

